# Yellow River 7/30/16



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went to log lake this evening, caught around 25 or so bass. Spinnerbaits, trick worms and speed craws did the trick. First time that I have ever fished that far up the river. Picture of the average size caught, these fish seem more healthier and heavier than the ones I catch on the lower end.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Seen some nice from there this summer, good job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

25 with that one being the average = a good trip


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice chunky fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice afternoon Az.
Nice healthy looking bass.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice....some good eatin fish there.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*Landings*

What landings are open on yellow river above 87?
Nice trip you had


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice catch man. I've been up that way a lot this year, would've went if I had an invite...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If you caught 25 bass fishing alone you had a great day. I was up river from you a few miles that morning and did not do as well. Caught a mixed bag, but nowhere near your numbers. Good report.

I fish alone too so if any of you guys want to pair up some time just let me know. Maybe I need to start going in the afternoon. It seems to me that the bite shuts down pretty early now. It was real hot yesterday morning.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yall need to fish Thursday afternoons. Out of carpenters park. $25. From 5-830. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

jflyfisher said:


> What landings are open on yellow river above 87?
> Nice trip you had


I launched off of log lake road in Holt.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I had a good trip, I also went against the grain and did not fish the river much. I fished some lakes and used a trick worm weightless. I would throw it into or around structure and sit the rod down and wait. It was a lot slower than I normally fish which may be why I caught more than usual.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you launch at the campground or Guest Lake? Go up or down?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Campground, I went up then fished log lake run.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

There is some good fishing from where you were up to where I was at Wilkerson Bluff. It is about 5 miles by boat.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

First time that I have ever fished up there, I will definitely be back.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sitting the rod down and waiting?? That's gotta be a pro trick, I would have never thought of that haha


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey y'all stay on your end of the river!!! Haha jk Yellow is loaded from top to bottom...

Back in my younger days before I had a motor, we would fish up and down that slough at log lake with the trolling motor sometimes spending 4-5 hours in there. Caught some good fish at times from it.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Haven't been there for years but always had luck on live baits. Great day on the river!


----------

